# New Haydn Symphony



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Scholars are authenticating a newly uncovered manuscript of what is presumed to be a heretofore unpublished symphony by Franz Josef Haydn. The symphony, in B-flat, bears the subtitle "The Egg" ("L'Oeuf"). Musicologists place its composition as some time in 1785-86, around the time of the comp-osition of the Symphony No. 83 in g minor, "The Hen" ("La Poule"). But they are uncertain which came first.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

That's a good one!


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

I presume that you have been hatching this joke for some time.


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

JAS said:


> I presume that you have been hatching this joke for some time.


Yes, and he finally cracked it.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I always knew Haydn was a bit egg-centric.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

...........:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

JAS said:


> I presume that you have been hatching this joke for some time.


It was a very scrambled presentation


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm so excited, I could give the discoverer a peck on the cheek but only if it's a chick.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Is it April first?


----------



## Neward Thelman (Apr 6, 2017)

*Real Or Fake?*



MarkW said:


> Scholars are authenticating a newly uncovered manuscript of what is presumed to be a heretofore unpublished symphony by Franz Josef Haydn.


I wonder how much genuine authentication takes place with these frequent discoveries? There's an inherent and irresistible bias to assigning every newly discovered classical period manuscript to Haydn or Mozart, rather then some powdered wig era lesser light.

Let's see:

Joseph Haydn or Benjamin Cooke?

Cooke??? Who? DING - Haydn. End of story.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

oh man!! i thought this was true


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Time to give this yolk the coop de grass.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I know this was just a joke, but I would love to hear a new symphony from Haydn. I'm guessing Esterhazy kept pretty good records, though.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

MarkW said:


> Scholars are authenticating a newly uncovered manuscript of what is presumed to be a heretofore unpublished symphony by Franz Josef Haydn. The symphony, in B-flat, bears the subtitle "The Egg" ("L'Oeuf"). Musicologists place its composition as some time in 1785-86, around the time of the comp-osition of the Symphony No. 83 in g minor, "The Hen" ("La Poule"). But they are uncertain which came first.


Er, so which one was composed first? The Chicken or the Egg?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

bharbeke said:


> I know this was just a joke, but I would love to hear a new symphony from Haydn. I'm guessing Esterhazy kept pretty good records, though.


I've never heard that Prince Esterhazy kept any records at all. But Haydn did keep a thematic catalog that's reasonably dependable.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2017)

Love it! Such a wag, and a cultivated.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

KenOC said:


> I've never heard that Prince Esterhazy kept any records at all. But Haydn did keep a thematic catalog that's reasonably dependable.


So one of the complete Haydn Symphony recording sets that I have seen contains a few extra works beyond the 104. Are these other pieces suppose to be works of questionable attribution?


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

It's all in the timing. 

(I guess it's time to hang it up. Never before had 15 Likes!)


----------

